# Amazon Versand 1-3 Monate -.-



## HHcaponesdHH (8. Februar 2015)

Servus Leute, Ich habe mir gestern ein Mikrofon zusammen mit einem Stativ gekauft.. Stativ: Samson MD5 Mikrofon Tischstativ: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente... (Samson MD5)

Nun ist das Problem, dass ich vergessen habe zu schauen ob die Sachen vorrätig sind... Das Mic haben sie auch da und es sollte morgen oder Dienstag normalerweise da sein, nur das Stativ ist mit 1-3 Monaten angegeben.. Das Mikro kommt dementsprechend auch erst dann. Kann ich damit rechnen das es wirklich so lange dauert..? Und wenn ja, kann ich die eine Bestellung stornieren, und dafür ein anderes Stativ in die Bestellung packen ..?


----------



## XeT (8. Februar 2015)

Kannst problemlos stornieren solange der Versand noch nicht los ging. Wird dann nur eine zweite Bestellung


----------



## freezy94 (9. Februar 2015)

Du kannst ohne Weiteres die Bestellung stornieren.
Andernfalls hast du ja ohnehin dein Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (9. Februar 2015)

würd auch nicht 1 - 3 monate warten ....


----------

